# Foundation ASPC



## Stephanie (Jan 7, 2008)

How do you get the foundation seal or get a shetland registered as Foundation?


----------



## Farmhand (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm sure someone will go into more detail, but they must go back at least 5 generations of 'A' papered Shetland. Lewella will probably explain it better for you (or someone else).


----------



## Lewella (Jan 7, 2008)

To get the Foundation Certification (it isn't a gold seal on the new papers like it was on the old ones) your pony needs to be four generations all "A" papered ponies. This means parents, grandparents, great-grandparents and great-great-grandparents (in other words every pony listed on your ponies pedigree on it's papers PLUS one generation that isn't on the papers has to be A papered ponies).

If you pony is eligible (and someone can usually look them up in the online studbook and give you the pedigree so you can determine that) then you submit the $10 fee, the horses papers, and a customer work order to the ASPC and have the pony certified.


----------



## Farmhand (Jan 7, 2008)

See, I told you



OH!


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 7, 2008)

Thank you so much for your help. The colt's dam is foundation registered and there are 5 generations on the sire's side that are A papered sires, so I guess I just send in my money with a work order. I didn't think of looking at a work order.

Does anyone know how to get in touch with Yvonne Johnson. I bought a mare from her and would like to talk to her about the foal. She's not listed on the AMHR membership site.


----------



## Lewella (Jan 7, 2008)

Was curious so had to go check out your website and I see you have a H.P. Joan's Delusion, Lefty son! There is a Lefty daughter bred to my Modern stallion Willowlawn's Mr. Unique for next year. She and another Lefty daughter belong to my friend Tina Rosvold. In fact, I think one of her mares is a full sister to your stallion. Her website is http://www.rosvoldfarms.com

Lefty passed away a couple of years ago. He was owned by Harold and Gloria Maus of Osakis, MN. Wonderful older couple who love to drive their ponies in parades.


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 7, 2008)

Lewella, thanks so much for the information. You are absolutely correct she has a full sister to my stallion.

The colt I was talking about is pictured below.






He's much nicer looking than in the picture.


----------



## Lewella (Jan 8, 2008)

Oh he's cute!



What's his breeding?


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 8, 2008)

ASPC - 157234A HORSE SONG JERICHO

Sex: STALLION	Color: BLACK PINTO

Height: Mane & Tail: MIXED

Date Foaled: 05/18/2007	Markings (1): STAR & STRIP;

Date Registered: 09/26/2007	Markings (2): BOTH FRONT & RIGHT REAR STOCKINGS,

Current Owner: STEPHANIE RIEDEL	Markings (3): LEFT REAR WHITE LEG;

Breeder: YVONNE JOHNSON	Markings (4):

136374A WA-FULL JIM'S SPARROW

140802A WA-FULL CRESCENT S THUNDER ROLLS

133833A WA-FULL PRINCE FEATHER BABE

143994A BAR-N TOPPER'S SPIRIT

128818A KEWPIE'S TOPPER OF ARENOSA

139322A KEWPIE'S GALENA OF ARENOSA

132389A KEWPIE'S GABRIELLA OF ARENOSA

131996A LEE-LAND CHILE

 140168A CHILE LEE

134929A RED ROCK SWEET LEE

144889A K'S TIARA DEW

137736A KING'S DICKY DOO VB

141313A DICKY'S SUGAR DEW VB

134934A RED ROCK KID'S SUGAR BABE


----------

